# Trailer Hauling Question



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

If this question has already been asked before, I'm sorry.

I have two trailers, a two horse and a stock trailer. The other day I was doing some maintenance on them… checking them over for winter damage and what not, and it sparked a question I pondered over.

Hypothetically, if the two horse trailer is out of commission and an emergency came up in which I might have to haul one or two horses in the stock trailer, what would be the best or safest way to do so?

The stock trailer is 16‘ and has a mostly solid center gate/divider that can separate the front half from the back half, creating two pens so to speak if I want to. There are no dividers that would go parallel to a horse’s body like in a typical horse trailer. Two tie rings are located inside the very front area, it has proper mats, and other than that the trailer is all open inside.

How would you all haul one horse in that?
What about two or more?
Thanks


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

One horse in front. Two horses-one in front and one in the rear. Three horses- two in front and one in back, four well.....It also depends on the where the axle is.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

If you had to haul more than that then you can head and tail them. Put one facing like you would normally load than one facing the opposite way, you can make more use of your space in the event you had to haul more or had big horses.

It wouldn't be needed to haul one in front of your gate and one behind if didn't want to and your horses get along. Dividers between horses aren't a necessity in my opinion, for years we hauled ranch horses around in a trailer without dividers, and I also worked for a place where we never tied horses in, they hauled loose. My horses like not having dividers and I took them out of my horse trailer.


----------



## Jumper4ever (Jan 2, 2011)

we've put five horses and ponies on my friends small stock trailer before... a horse and a pony in the front or two or three ponies in the front and a horse and two ponies or three ponies in the back. just load em up tie em and close the door and you're off!


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

Dual axel trailer. First axel is right in the middle, second axel right behind it towrds the rear. Lots of space.
So _tie them_ and not worry that they have too much space to move around and nothing to brace against?
Or leave _them untied_ and not worry that they have too much space and nothing to brace against? 

I do drive very carefully, its just that whatever critters I ususally haul in the stock trailer are either shorter or will lay down once we are underway. I've not had to worry about them shifting, stepping on themselves, or loosing their balance and falling. I've personally never hauled horses in an open spaced livestock trailer before.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Yep, just tie them like you would if hauling in a normal horse trailer.


----------

